# Mechanical log lift



## petersenj20 (May 18, 2008)

I was trying to come up with a way to load big logs by myself. I haven't quite accomplished that yet, but I can load some big logs now instead of having to mill on someone's property. I'll use this to lift and then back the truck or trailer under the end. 

As you can see my son makes a perfect helper until I come up with a way to anchor the lever handle so I can walk away to move the truck under. I may just use tent stakes or something. Will see.

The slab in the pictures was loaded up with a tool box and an anvil for weight to act as a makeshift log. I'll be cutting logs down to 8 foot so it should work well.

(Oh yah, I put this here because I will use it in my milling and I couldn't decide where else to put it)


----------



## hanniedog (May 18, 2008)

Looks like a nice set up, just stay to the side when pushing if your hands slip you wont eat the lever.


----------



## skid row (May 18, 2008)

Nice job on the log lift. I bet that saves the ole back.


----------



## dancan (May 18, 2008)

Nice piece of ingenuity , now to make it load logs in the back of the truck


----------



## 046 (May 18, 2008)

why don't cha just get a 2ton fold up cherry picker? 

$149 at harbor freight


----------



## Matildasmate (May 18, 2008)

*Lifting logs*

Have you thought about one of these little guys , thats if you can mount it anywhere , a ute crane , wouldnt be without it , they lift a lot more than they say also , mine is the 450kg version , about half a tun . There is also a 950kg , about 1 tun ,version , thats the one I would recomend . Cheers MM They are old photos.


----------



## woodshop (May 18, 2008)

Matildasmate said:


> Have you thought about one of these little guys , thats if you can mount it anywhere , a ute crane , wouldnt be without it , they lift a lot more than they say also , mine is the 450kg version , about half a tun . There is also a 950kg , about 1 tun ,version , thats the one I would recomend . Cheers MM They are old photos.



I like that, if I had a truck, I think I'd find something similar to that ute crane, looks REAL handy.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 18, 2008)

I am wanting to make a gin pole loader out of this set up
but got to figure out poles for it i want it to extend so can load
a trailer behind it!


----------



## carvinmark (May 19, 2008)

This reminds me of one of the first mechanical lessons I learned..." Leverage is your friend"....Looks like it should work good.


----------



## crowboy (May 19, 2008)

A chain hoist or come along at the apex might eliminate the need for the lever and simplify one man operaton.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 19, 2008)

crowboy said:


> A chain hoist or come along at the apex might eliminate the need for the lever and simplify one man operaton.



+1. I vote for the chain hoist. Easier to lower.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 19, 2008)

Matildasmate said:


> Have you thought about one of these little guys , thats if you can mount it anywhere , a ute crane , wouldnt be without it , they lift a lot more than they say also , mine is the 450kg version , about half a tun . There is also a 950kg , about 1 tun ,version , thats the one I would recomend . Cheers MM They are old photos.



I've looked at those in catalogs, but don't know anyone with real experience.


How difficult is it to swing the load around? Does it pivot on bearings? Or what?


----------



## Big A (May 19, 2008)

I built my lift back in January this year to assist with planting trees, found it a Godsend in loads of different applications since then. It tows behind the atv, is very accurate for reversing up to planting pits, and I cant believe I never thought of it years ago. BTW its a 2ton lift, so will never be at its limit


----------



## petersenj20 (May 19, 2008)

I have wanted one of those bed mounted cranes for a long time, but so far I can't justify splurging the money. I am super cheap as evident by the milling of my own lumber. I built this out of materials on hand. (Like most of my projects) Save the 7 lag bolts bolting the metal straps in place.

I like the lever aspect better than any hoist or hydraulic jack because of speed of use. This is up and down in a matter of seconds. A cam lock is a good idea. Once I actually put the thing in use I will better come up with a solution.

I was most worried about the legs splaying out or the A-frame giving way, but this thing didn't even groan or strain except the lever of course which bowed pretty good. I may change it to an on-hand shorter piece of square tubing that is 1/4" walled instead of this 3/16". When I tested the thicker tubing it didn't bow, but wasn't long enough for my son to get the leverage to lift. I did have to warn him about the trebuchet(sp?) properties.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 19, 2008)

petersenj20 said:


> I did have to warn him about the trebuchet(sp?) properties.





*"Uh, United 657 Heavy, this is Atlanta Approach. Please say again. You say WHAT just passed you?"
*


Wheeeeeeeeee! 



Kidding aside, yeah, it would be hard to beat the speed of that thing. As for splaying, if you can get a strap or chain under the log and attach it to each leg, you'd cure that in a hurry.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 19, 2008)

That's funny!

I was going to suggest you could use it for entertainment when not lifting logs. Beat me to the punch...


----------



## big daddio (May 19, 2008)

nice rig there petersen. looks better than draggin' a log through the dirt. looks to me one of the key parts of it are the 'the boy'. mine grew up and quit on me.


----------



## petersenj20 (May 19, 2008)

Blasphemer! This is Delta country. I'm a contractor so I couldn't resist.

My son came up with running straps under and securing to the legs. Never be afraid to ask for help. Even a kid. The thing anchored into the concrete just fine with no problems so I'm sure it will do fine in soft ground. We're real big on straps because I have some good ones and they are better for so many reasons.




BlueRidgeMark said:


> *"Uh, United 657 Heavy, this is Atlanta Approach. Please say again. You say WHAT just passed you?"
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petersenj20 (May 30, 2008)

I cleared a pin oak and this is what we hauled. It was the first tree lifted with the lift. It went well. I know I need a winch to drag into the trailer once it is set up there. At one point I was not paying attention and lost the lever in a slingshot (only slightly) and the A-frame fell apart. My son about crapped.

These really aren't worth posting.
Thats what I get for letting the boy run the machine.


----------



## 046 (May 30, 2008)

has anyone tried these hydraulic HIGH LIFT TABLE CART
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41145


----------



## RAS323 (May 30, 2008)

Nice!! 

Nice lookin anvil too!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 30, 2008)

petersenj20 said:


> Blasphemer! This is Delta country.




Well, yeah! I said United because he'd never have passed a Delta flight!  



There, did I get myself out of trouble?


----------



## Backwood (May 30, 2008)

I can load logs by myself with this. 
Loaded a couple maple logs last week, 28"little end , 44" big end( crotch) and 10' long . And another 28"-30" x 12' By myself , you can pretty much just sit on the tailgate and push the button. As long as I can get trailer beside log it rolls up the ramps with ease. And I dont have to drag the log through the mud, can load it where it fell.


----------



## 046 (May 31, 2008)

nice design! 

can you shoot a pic of winch attachment side?



Backwood said:


> I can load logs by myself with this.
> Loaded a couple maple logs last week, 28"little end , 44" big end( crotch) and 10' long . And another 28"-30" x 12' By myself , you can pretty much just sit on the tailgate and push the button. As long as I can get trailer beside log it rolls up the ramps with ease. And I dont have to drag the log through the mud, can load it where it fell.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 31, 2008)

*Ute crane*



BlueRidgeMark said:


> I've looked at those in catalogs, but don't know anyone with real experience.
> 
> 
> How difficult is it to swing the load around? Does it pivot on bearings? Or what?



Hi Mark Depends on the log , if its a really big bugger , say 3/4 ton log or bigger , it can be hard on your own , but then my crane wasn't designed for logs that heavy and its generally not a good idea to go over limit , next time I will get the 2000lb crane , they are about the same size anyway . If you are lifting a really heavy log , I always try to back up to it , rather than load it on sideways , less swing needed and keeps the center of gravity closer to the middle of the back of ute , Light logs around a 800lb or less , its not that big a deal swinging it around and yes it has a bearing at the bottom to swing on , I also modified mine so the crane stand is flat on the tray and the other bit is under the tray , that's the Black bit under the crane . Cheers MM You can also hang a chain lift off of it .


----------



## Backwood (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry picture is not the best but batterys are dead in camera.
Post are 3x3x1/4". winch is a 9000lb electric. Battery is under trailer frame , above axles. After I load the log I put some 36" post in the pockets where the ramps are for travel. 
My saw is the same height as trailer. I put trailer beside saw, take the removeable uprights and lay them down flat using them to roll tree on and only have to roll the log a couple feet to get it on the saw.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 2, 2008)

Matildasmate said:


> Hi Mark Depends on the log , if its a really big bugger , say 3/4 ton log or bigger , it can be hard on your own , but then my crane wasn't designed for logs that heavy and its generally not a good idea to go over limit , next time I will get the 2000lb crane , they are about the same size anyway . If you are lifting a really heavy log , I always try to back up to it , rather than load it on sideways , less swing needed and keeps the center of gravity closer to the middle of the back of ute , Light logs around a 800lb or less , its not that big a deal swinging it around and yes it has a bearing at the bottom to swing on , I also modified mine so the crane stand is flat on the tray and the other bit is under the tray , that's the Black bit under the crane . Cheers MM You can also hang a chain lift off of it .




Very nice! Thanks for posting, MM!


----------



## BobL (Jun 11, 2008)

Leverage may well be your friend, so long as you are aware that at about this point . . . .





. . . one small slip can result in a very expensive trip to the dentist. 

A guy I went to school with was demonstrating how he could lift his dads station wagon up with a long lever. Once he had the lever down he decided to hold it down by standing on it. His foot slipped, and a long lever with a half ton on the other end rapidly accelerated into his privates . . . . . . .


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 11, 2008)

BobL said:


> ... His foot slipped, and a long lever with a half ton on the other end rapidly accelerated into his privates . . . . . . .



Makes me cringe thinking about it.....


----------



## Backwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Backwood said:


> Sorry picture is not the best but batterys are dead in camera.
> Post are 3x3x1/4". winch is a 9000lb electric. Battery is under trailer frame , above axles. After I load the log I put some 36" post in the pockets where the ramps are for travel.
> My saw is the same height as trailer. I put trailer beside saw, take the removeable uprights and lay them down flat using them to roll tree on and only have to roll the log a couple feet to get it on the saw.


That sue makes it handy. I have a 3 stage crain that I am mounting behind the cab on an old 1 1/2 ton chevy which will work for short logs but a set up like you got would work for the 24' flat bed and allow for long logs to be brought in.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jun 12, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Makes me cringe thinking about it.....






This reminds me of the goalie on the soccer team I played on in elementary school; due to a very determined save, (and he did block the goal....) he now has a prosthetic implant that only a few people know about. The other one was fine.........technically he can still be a daddy.....


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 12, 2008)

aquan8tor said:


> This reminds me of the goalie on the soccer team I played on in elementary school; due to a very determined save, (and he did block the goal....) he now has a prosthetic implant that only a few people know about. The other one was fine.........technically he can still be a daddy.....



One of my college buddys had the same soccer injury with the same result only he didn't get the prosthetic. That happened when he was a kid but didn't get them.. er.. "it" hooked back up until he was a junior on college. Of course that subject was the source of many jokes.

LMAO!!!


----------



## petersenj20 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Taxed The Lift today*

I posted elsewhere one of those stupid posts "what kind of tree is this?" I thought it was a maple, but it turns out it is a Beech.

Against my better judgment i'm going to proceed with the document of todays activities. 

I have converted the lever to a cable puller(come-a-long) bought at Tractor supply. I replaced all the bolts with grade 8 bolts to sup up the weight rating. 

There were a few big storms come through the area that have left lots of trees down. I have been looking for White oak and Cedar. I hit paydirt this last week-end when I got 3 white oak logs and a very small cedar. All the wood is shoved into a cul-de-sac awaiting the city to pick-up. I went back today to try to get more white oak and that "Maple" sans Beech.

I loaded a 16" oak 8 foot long and started on the big beech. It is 24" that I shortened to 8 foot. The Lift picked it up noooo problem. This is deceptive to my abilities. I learned if I pick a log about a foot off center, it makes it easier to raise the leading (long) end over the tailgate and into the Chevy.

Good so far. But then the log was too heavy for me to maneuver and wiggle into place toward the front of the bed. Even with the plastic bed liner. Then comes along these two guys doing some construction repair to a house close by from the storm. They were surprised The Lift would even pick up the log which of course I was proud of. One even said, "You were using your noodle when you made that."

Two of us tried to lift the back end while the third sat on the leading edge to counter balance the weight. It wouldn't budge. Next we decided to let the weight of the back end rest on the ground while I drove in reverse to hopefully force the log into place beside the oak. We removed The Lift for this task. This didn't work. 

I stepped out of the truck and turned around to watch it drive away from me with my daughter sitting in the passenger seat. Hunh...I forgot to put it in park...Go figure. My daughter starts screaming and I chased it down and hit the brake and threw it in park. The guy sitting on the log about soiled his drawers and the other guy giving me hand signals shook his head and said "You left the log back there" and walked away.

Well don't I look like a brain donor. I taco'ed the tailgate and decided the log wasn't worth the trouble and rammed it with my rear bumper back into the brush pile. My son and I loaded The Lift and got the hell on.

The moral of the story is 1) Don't take kids with you when doing mans work (They are distracting) 2) Don't get too overzealous and 3) Don't involve innocent bystanders lest you kill or maim or even only scare them. 

The Lift still works well and didn't let me down even when picking up a 1500 stick.


----------



## Backwood (Jun 17, 2008)

Runaway trucks and damaged jewels  is making the few hundred spent on the winch seem like more of a bargan. Just wish I could carry more weight at a time. 400-500 bf and my 1/2 ton truck has all it wants. Giving thought to buying a 4x4 dually truck and replacing bed with something like the trailer frame. Would be able to bring a lot more each trip. Plus unhook the trailer and could get in tighter places.Could load logs more than 1 layer high too, time I get 1 layer on trailer its weighted down for my truck.


----------



## petersenj20 (Jun 17, 2008)

No kidding there. I was already weighing the cost of gas for the truck and saw's to what it would cost to just buy lumber outright. Not even including labor. It is only still worthwhile, because gas money spread over time compared to an up front outlay of cash.

Like John Wayne said...“Life is hard; it's harder if you're stupid.” (Or even just do stupid things)


----------



## Big A (Aug 31, 2008)

recently modded my little crane, braced the frame and fitted a tow-hitch, lower pressure tyres for lawn work and absorbing shock, winch to speed up lifts. Its bee painted up since these pics were taken, should have some somewhere of it in action.


----------



## Big A (Aug 31, 2008)

A couple of the crane doing its thing, carting logs from a churchyard, and skidding a bunch of yew branches.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 31, 2008)

I like it, but what no pics of moving logs?
This does much more than just loading. It's an "arch" too!


----------



## Big A (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok just for the sake of it, when I was testing it out for lifting and stability, I picked this Douggie fir log (green) which on estimate weighed in around 600kg. The project has been an ongoing thing to fill in when I'm slack, so thats why there is a lack of working shots. Every time I use it I think of improvements and mods as required, and its back to the drawing board. The idea is to make a simple machine that can multi-task, for as little £££s as possible, currently it stands at around £250.


----------

